# We have 2 eggs!



## JGFL (Jan 26, 2007)

As of yesterday, there are 2 eggs! I wanted to share this picture of the couple sitting together on the nest. I hope you like it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!

What a beautiful couple.

Have you got all your pigeon supplies?


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Lets see wat da babies turn out like!
Countdown begins at (approx.):- *18 Days*


----------



## JGFL (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm getting there with the supplies. Yesterday I did a little shopping and I think I'm going to visit some of the suggested websites tonight and pick up a few more things. I appreciate everyone's help very much. It's wonderful to have a place to ask questions of people who know so much and are willing to share what they know.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Your pigeons are so pretty. You'll have some lovely babies.
Can't wait to see pics of them.

Reti

BTW what are they?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

First time I am seeing both the hen & cock sitting at the same time. Candle the eggs at 3 to 5 days to check the fertility.


----------



## JGFL (Jan 26, 2007)

They normally do take turns sitting. The picture was when there was only one egg, so one was on it and the other one was just sitting with her. I don't think I've seen them do it again, but I thought it was great for a picture.

As to what they are, I have no idea. The all white one was brought to me by one of my neighbors. She couldn't stand or fly and was very skinny. I really didn't think she would make it. The other one came to me later after it had a run in with a large animal. They both have permanent injuries. The first time I introduced them, it was pretty violent. I thought he was trying to kill her. I also then thought I must have 2 males. I was disappointed because I felt bad having a solitary pigeon and had been excited thinking that it could now have a friend. I kept them apart, but where they could see each other for a little while and then tried again. This time, there was lots of bobbing and cooing and gentle preening and they've been happy together ever since!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful story, thank you for rescuing them


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*15 Days To Go!*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for sharing their story with us. Lucky pijies to have found you. You've done a great job in their rescue and rehabilitation.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How exciting for you, JGFL!!

The parents are beautiful. I expect nothing less of the little ones!

Of course, we wish to be kept updated...don't think you will have a problem with that!  

ALL THE BEST

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Congradulations to you and the lovely couple. They are really beautiful, and will have beautiful babies. 

Feather


----------

